# Burlington Coat Factory For Bags



## farris2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Burlington has some nice bags Kathy Van Zeeland


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 20, 2008)

the top one is quite interesting... I prefer plainer bags but I think those are nice, just not what I would buy. Thanks for posting


----------



## Aprill (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice- They also sell Nine west, Baby phat, and Rocawear bags, Some of them look nice!!! Prices are much cheaper there!!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 20, 2008)

i like those, the last one is my fave.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 21, 2008)

I like that black one. They do have good prices.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 21, 2008)

I like that black bag.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 24, 2008)

I really like the first one.Gordmans also has them.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 25, 2008)

I like the last one!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 11, 2008)

I love the first one with all the pastels


----------

